# May Teakwondo Times



## Master Todd Miller (Mar 29, 2005)

Has anyone seen the May issue of Taekwondo Times?


----------



## Miles (Mar 30, 2005)

Is it out yet?  Usually don't get the magazine until two weeks before the month it is published (so, I'll expect it in the mail in the next two weeks).  But, I have noticed (to my irritation) that it is often on newstands before I get mine in the mail.

 Do you have an article in it?

 Miles


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Mar 30, 2005)

I have an interview I did with GM Lim, Hyun Soo, 9th Dan from DJN Choi, Yong Sul (Founder of Hapkido).


----------



## Miles (Apr 1, 2005)

Master Todd Miller said:
			
		

> I have an interview I did with GM Lim, Hyun Soo, 9th Dan from DJN Choi, Yong Sul (Founder of Hapkido).


 Neat!  How long ago did you do the interview? 

 How long ago was it sent to TKD Times (wondering what sort of "lag time" they have for their publication)?

 Photos? Historical or otherwise?

 Take Care,

 Miles


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Apr 1, 2005)

I did the interveiw in September of 2004.  There are many different photos so I would have comment on a specific photo.  When you get it feel free to ask about any of the photos.

Take care


----------



## MichiganTKD (Apr 7, 2005)

You know, with all the Instructors apparently lining up to get in Tae Kwon Do Times, I'm curious if any Instructor, upon being asked to be interviewed or contribute, has refused. There have to be some who have decided that being in TKDT is no great honor and don't want to.


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Apr 8, 2005)

```
You know, with all the Instructors apparently lining up to get in Tae Kwon Do Times, I'm curious if any Instructor, upon being asked to be interviewed or contribute, has refused. There have to be some who have decided that being in TKDT is no great honor and don't want to.
```

We all know how to get on the cover of TKD  Times and some may or may not consider it a great honor.  IMHO the important thing with GM Lim's interveiw is that he talks honestly about his teacher and himself.  We all know that Hapkido's history is controversial to say the least.  It is refreshing to hear from a senior student of Doju Nim Choi who talks about what DJN Choi's hapkido & training was like.  :asian:


----------



## The Kai (Apr 8, 2005)

I saw the article, while he did not go into alot of details about the early training-he was candid.  Good read


----------



## ajs1976 (Apr 18, 2005)

I picked up the May issue over the weekend.  I thought it was a very good article.  Thank you for mentioning it.


----------

